# the tips to get your bf/gf to commit you..



## Zedsan (Jul 10, 2019)

1.know him deeply
2. be your self
3 experience life together 
4.courting opportunities 
5. Invest in the right things..


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

People have probably advised my spouse to commit me to an institution, but I am not going to encourage her.


----------

